# Orbea MX20 team



## Didi1970 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

heute haben wir unserer knapp 6-jährigen Tochter (Schrittlänge 53 cm, 113 cm Größe) einen 20-Zöller gekauft. Nach ein paar Recherchen hier und im restlichen Internet hatten wir ein paar Räder in die engere Wahl genommen:

- Kaniabike
- Scott Contess
- Islabike
- Puky Crusiader
- Patria Skippy

Andere Räder wie von Cube, MTB Cycletech oder anderen bekannten MTB-Herstellern wollten wir der "Übersichtlichkeit" verzichten. Wir wollten nur ein Wochenende mit Shopping verbringen.

Scott und Puky:
Gestern waren wir bei einem der Fahrradriesen zum "Gucken". Der hat natürlich nur das Scott und das Puky aus der Liste, beide in 20 Zoll.

Das Scott war für sie schon zu klein! Die Sattelstütze war bis zur Markierung rausgezogen, daher gleich zum Puky. Das war noch etwas zu groß. Also gleich wieder raus.

Dann fand ich gestern Abend bei weiterer Internetrecherche das Orbea 2 Grow mit in der Länge verstellbarem Rahmen. Daher waren wir heute beim Fachhändler.

Orbea-Räder:
Das 2 Grow war im Vergleich zum MX20 team schwerer (laut Forum 10,8 kg). Dafür war das Steuerrohr bzw. die Gabel (scheint für Federgabel vorbereitet zu sein) fast 10 cm höher. Damit hatte sie eine ähnlich aufrechte Haltung wie beim Puky 16 Zöller, das sie bis jetzt gefahren ist.
Auf dem MX20 team nimmt sie eine sportlich gestreckte Haltung ein. Der Sattel ist 4 cm aus der untersten Position herausgezogen. Der Sattel ist damit ca. 14 cm niedriger als der Lenker.

Entscheidung: Wir haben das sportliche Orbea MX20 team genommen. 
- Ein schweres Rad mit Gebäckträger, Schutzblechen und kompletter Lichtanlage wollten wir nicht. 
- Die Sitzposition sollte sportlicher als beim Puky ausfallen (wir fahren ja auch keine Hollandräder). 
- Das Rad sollte sofort verfügbar und von einem Händler aus der Gegend sein.

Daher fielen Kania und Islabike sofort raus. Auch das Skippy wegen der kompletten Ausstattung. Das Scottrad war zu klein und mit Federgabel zu schwer.

Ein paar Gewichte:

Eine Komplettdemontage wollte ich mir nicht antun, daher nur ausgewählte Gewichte.
- Sattelstütze 269 g
- Sattel 248 g
- Schnellspanner VR 58 g
- VR 36-Loch ohne Schnellspanner und Bereifung 706 g
- Schlauch Kenda 20x1,75/2,125 138 g
- Kenda Small Block Eight Drahtreifen 397 g
- V-Brake noname ohne Bremsröhrchen 90 Grad 186 g
- Vorbau Ahead 70 mm 147 g
- Gabel Alu mit Stahlschaft 725 g
- HR komplett mit 8-fach Kassette, Schnellspanner und Bereifung 1903 g

Dann noch schnell ohne und mit Rad auf die digitale Personenwaage... Hier schreibe ich lieber nur die Differenz aus beiden Werten: 9,1 kg.

Fazit: Für 359 Euro und Kauf beim kleinen Fachhändler bei 9,1 kg für uns ein preiswerter Kauf.


Gruß von der Bergstraße

Didi


----------



## Taurus1 (24. Juni 2013)

Viel Spass mit dem Rad!
Unter den Vorgaben (sofort verfuegbar und Haendler vor der Tuer) eine gute Wahl. Und die Orbea sehen einfach gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juni 2013)

@ Didi: Na dann erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch & dem Nachwuchs allzeit gute Fahrt! Planst Du denn noch Teile auszutauschen oder bleibt das Bike (erst einmal) wie es ist?


----------



## trolliver (25. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Auflistung. Das HR ist ja enorm schwer... ich habe mich immer gefragt, was die Orbea vergleichsweise schwer macht, wenn man sie mit Kania oder Isla vergleicht. Da kommt wohl eins zum anderen.

Mich würden noch die Sattelhöhe über dem Boden bei komplett versenkter Sattelstütze sowie die Rahmenlänge interessieren.

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Gerät (deiner Tochter natürlich),

Oliver


----------



## Didi1970 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

das Rad bleibt erstmal so. Obwohl, gerade hab ich zwei 65 g Schläuche bestellt . Ich kann es nicht lassen, so wird das Rad um ca. 150 Gramm leichter und kostet nicht viel.

Von Radplan-Delta gibt es leichte Laufräder - die Versuchung ist groß. Alleine beim Vorderrad spart das 235 Gramm. Wenn ich dann noch das Hinterrad inklusive leichter (TeilAlu-)Kassette einbaue...
Ach, und die Sattelstütze. 100 g sind da auch drin und kostet nur 30 Euro.

Damit wären dann schon ein halbes Kilo gespart.

Den Rahmen werde ich noch vermessen und die Werte hier posten. Und: Das Rad sieht richtig schick aus. Das Pukydesign ist nichts für mich!


Gruß

Didi


----------



## Nimron (25. Juni 2013)

Welche Schläuche für "kleines" Geld wiegen denn 65 Gramm


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

 @trolliver: Jetzt steht das Rad auf dem Esstisch und wird vermessen. Die meisten Rahmenmaße sind auf der Herstellerseite zu finden, die tiefste Sattelposition fehlt. 
Rahmenhöhe ist Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelrohroberkante 265 mm.

56 cm tiefste Sattelposition vom Boden gemessen. 70 cm ist die mit der Seriensattelstütze mögliche Maximalhöhe.

Sattelspitze - Lenkermitte: 38 cm bei maximaler Sattelhöhe
Radstand 82,5 cm
Hinterbaulänge 34,5 cm
Lenkerbreite 55 cm
Vorbau Mitte-Mitte 70 mm
Kurbellänge 130 mm

 @Nimron: Ein Schwalbe 6A kostet 5,95. Billiger als den Reifen um 70 Gramm zu erleichtern. 397 - 70 = 327 Gramm. Was kostet der Moe Joe?


Gruß
Didi


----------



## Nimron (27. Juni 2013)

Ach so, ich dachte die Schläuche wiegen so wenig...
Mow Joes gibt es für rund 20 Euro


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

Doch, der Schlauch 6A wiegt 65 g das Stück. Das ist der Extralight-Schlauch für 20 Zoll mit Sclaverandventil. Laut Hersteller bis 1,5 Zoll Reifenbreite geeignet. Ich würde ihn auch bei 2 Zoll noch nehmen.

Dann gibt es noch einen Schlauch mit 95 g und den Standard mit 130 g. 


Ok. Dann hab ich noch eine Frage und eine Anmerkung:

- Die Ösen am Unterrohr sind für ein Mudguard gedacht? Ein zweiter Flaschenhalter kommt da wohl nicht hin...

- Die Bremsgummis sind kürzer als beim 26 Zoll-MTB. Meine 20-Zoll Liege hat auch die normallangen Gummis. Vielleicht sind die beim Orbea montierten Bremsen dadurch ein paar Cent billiger...


Gruß

Didi


----------



## trolliver (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo Didi,

vielen Dank für die genaue Vermessung! Damit ist für Philipp das Orbea gestorben. Zu kurz im Vergleich zum Isla.

Ich kann auf dem Orbea-Foto keine anderen Schrauben als die für den Flaschenhalter *auf *dem Unterrohr erkennen. Bei Reiserädern gibt ja auch solche *unter *dem Unterrohr, glaube ich für Kinder jedoch nicht. Die Schraubabstände für ein Mudguard sind größer.

Du hast keine Bedenken wegen der superleichten Schläuche beim Kinderrad? Ich fuhr die auf Reisen und habe selten so oft flicken müssen, einmal dreimal am Tag in Andalusien, da flogen sie wieder runter.

Die kürzeren Gummis können günstiger sein. Ich dachte immer, das sei wegen der engeren Radien der kleineren Räder so, doch wenn du die großen auch auf dem Liegerad fährst...

Oliver


----------



## Didi1970 (27. Juni 2013)

Die extraleichten Schläuche fahre ich auf meinem Reiserad mit Ritchey Tom Slick in der leichten Faltversion. Zumindest auf geteerten und gut befestigten Dreckwegen hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
Und wenn das Rad platt ist - perfekt! So lernt sie auch noch den Reifenwechsel!

Dann müssen das die Gewinde für einen Dreckschutz sein. Der Abstand ist größer als bei Flaschenhaltern üblich.
Ach ja, einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Flaschenherausnahmemöglichkeit (was ein langes Wort!) werde ich für die kleine anschrauben. Mal sehen, wann sie es schafft eine Flasche im Fahren rauszunehmen, zu trinken und die Flasche wieder reinzudrücken OHNE vom Rad zu fallen...


Gruß

Didi

P.S.: Das Rad macht sich immer noch gut auf dem Esstisch. Ich glaube, das lass ich bis zum Frühstück stehen... Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (27. Juni 2013)

Schon merkwürdig: Mudguard *auf *dem Unterrohr... die spinnen, die Iberer. Der gehört auch viel höher und hat, meiner Erinnerung nach, noch weitere Lochabstände. Aber ich hatte nie einen, kann sein, daß es da was anderes gibt, was eben so montiert werden muß.

Einen Sidecage hat Philipp an seinem CNOC16 (mit Kabelbindern befestigt). Gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle, leicht von elight, glaube ich. Also, wenn er den Drehverschluß nicht betätigen muß, kriegt er das hin. Der schaut ja immer, wie Vati das macht, das will er dann auch. Das fing mit einer Hand auf dem Oberschenkel, später in der Hosentasche, an... ;-)

Oliver


----------



## Didi1970 (28. Juni 2013)

Da hab ich mich ungenau ausgedrückt. Die Befestigungslöcher für das Mudguard ist auf der Unterseite des Unterrohres. Auch ist der Lochabstand größer als bei Flaschenhaltern und die Position ist weit vorne. Ich wusste nicht, dass es für die Dinger so einen großen Markt gibt -  quasi ein Standard wegen der Gewinde im Rahmen!
Ja, ich muss zugeben, dass die MTB-Technik ein bisschen an mir vorbeigegangen ist. Ich fahre andere Radtypen.

Ja, meine Große fährt auch einhändig und kann während der Fahrt in der Nase bohren...

offtopic: In zwei Wochen hab ich mein Hardtail endlich fertig. Lauter zusammengeschnorrte Teile - das reicht für mich erstmal.


Mahlzeit!

Didi


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

Da ich heut mal bei unsrem Fahrradladen wegen den Schwalbe Extraleicht-Schläuchen in 16" nachgefragt hab und es die wohl überhaupt gar net gibt:

Dort riet man mir zu nem Schlauchlossystem (spezielles Ventil und spezielle abdichtende Pampe, ähnlich wie beim Auto).

Was haltet ihr vom Schlauchlossystem beim Kinderrad? Schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## vorwaerts (28. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Dort riet man mir zu nem Schlauchlossystem (spezielles Ventil und spezielle abdichtende Pampe, ähnlich wie beim Auto).
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom Schlauchlossystem beim Kinderrad? Schon mal jemand ausprobiert?



Meinten die vielleicht "tubeless"?

Dafür bräuchte man aber auch noch spezielle Felgen/Felgenband und Reifen. Die Pampe wird dann eher Milch genannt. Gibt's auch von Schwalbe oder von NoTubes.

Aber ob es die Komponenten in kindergeeigneten Größen gibt?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Meinten die vielleicht "tubeless"?
> 
> Dafür bräuchte man aber auch noch spezielle Felgen/Felgenband und Reifen. Die Pampe wird dann eher Milch genannt. Gibt's auch von Schwalbe oder von NoTubes.
> 
> Aber ob es die Komponenten in kindergeeigneten Größen gibt?



Tubeless = Englisch, Schlauchlos = Deutsch. Meinetwegen können wir bei Deutsch bleiben, ich versteh Deutsch recht gut, ist meine Muttersprache (alternativ ginge theoretisch auch Bengali, siehe mein Username, aber das scheitert praktisch schon daran, dass ich erst das Wort für Schlauch im Bengali-Deutsch-Wörterbuch nachgucken müsste)  

Spezielles Felgenband und Milch (wohl ähnlich wie der Pannenspray-Schaum beim Auto?) wurde genannt, spezielle Reifen braucht man wohl explizit nicht (die coolen weißen Cube-Reifen sind ein Muss, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei, sagte ich dem Laden, von dem das Radl ja is).


Gewichtsmäßig wohl nochmal leichter als Leichtschläuche (die es in 16" eh net gibt), wo ist also der Nachteil des Systems, dass das net gleich jeder anwendet?
Als einzige Nachteile wurden genannt: Wahrscheinlich Kompressorluft zur erstmaligen Montage und später bei Reparaturen mind. ne CO-Patrone (kein Problem, beides da).


----------



## vorwaerts (28. Juni 2013)

Meinetwegen...
Wollte dir nur eben das Stichwort mitteilen, unter dem das in der Suche (hier im Forum oder bei einer beliebigen Datenkrake im www) sehr wahrscheinlich zu finden ist.

Aber kurz zusammengefasst: Es gibt Kombinationen von Felgen und Reifen, bei denen geht das wirklich problemlos, es gibt welche, da geht es nur mit Schwierigkeiten und welche, da geht es überhaupt nicht.

Und zu welcher Kategorie die Felgen und Reifen in Kindergrößen gehören - keine Ahnung. Hatte noch keinen Kinderreifen hier, auf dem "tubeless" oder zumindest "tubeless ready" stand 

Vielleicht gibt es dazu ja auch schon passenden Thread/Faden/Thema/Gewinde/... 
...damit das Thema hier beim schönen Radl bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Juni 2013)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Meinetwegen...
> Wollte dir nur eben das Stichwort mitteilen, unter dem das in der Suche (hier im Forum oder bei einer beliebigen Datenkrake im www) sehr wahrscheinlich zu finden ist.
> 
> Aber kurz zusammengefasst: Es gibt Kombinationen von Felgen und Reifen, bei denen geht das wirklich problemlos, es gibt welche, da geht es nur mit Schwierigkeiten und welche, da geht es überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Okay, du wolltest mich mit dem "Tubeless" drauf hinstoßen, dass die Recherche unter dem englischen Begriff wohl mehr Ergebnisse bringt, gut möglich, Dankeschön!

Du hast recht, lassen wir das Thema hier, ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal nen eigenen Thread auf. Vorher geh ich aber nächste Woche zu dem Radladen, angeblich krieg ich wohl ein paar Probehäppchen, dann könnten wir das einfach an Ort und Stelle am Corpus Delicti ausprobieren.


----------



## Mamara (29. Juni 2013)

Du weisst aber schon, dass "Corpus Delicti" und "Thread" auch keine deutschen Wörter sind? Meinung zum deutschen Sprachgebrauch binnen 30Minuten geändert, nicht schlecht...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juni 2013)

Mamara schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, dass "Corpus Delicti" und "Thread" auch keine deutschen Wörter sind? Meinung zum deutschen Sprachgebrauch binnen 30Minuten geändert, nicht schlecht...



Ertappt! 

Da sieht man mal, wie schwer das rauszukriegen ist...
Bin aber auch kein militanter Anti-Anglizismus-Verfechter, wir sind auf das Thema auch nur deshalb draufgekommen, weil ich anfangs net verstanden hatte, warum du (EDIT: ne, war der Kollege Vorwärts) mir die engl. Übersetzung meines deutschen Wortes gebracht hast - aber das hatte ja Sinn und Zweck, wie wir vorstehend geklärt haben...  Passt scho.


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Februar 2014)

bei uns steht nach nur einem knappen Jahr Cnoc16 (gabs mit 3 1/2 J zu Weihnachten) auch schon dass 20er an. Hatte gedacht, das wir länger mit dem 16 hinkommen, aber nun hat die Kleine mit 4 1/2 knapp 1,15m.

nach langer Recherche wirds wohl das Orbea MX20 Team.

@Didi1970:
seit ihr noch zufrieden mit dem MX20? gibts irgendwelche Kritikpunkte?
Wie sind die Bremsen?
Hast du noch irgendetwas umgebaut?

Danke schon mal für die Einzelgewichte. hattest du auch den Lenker gewogen? (wie breit ist der eigentlich)
beim vorbau kann man ja recht leicht ein paar gramm sparen. (KCNC Fly Ride)
sattelstütze gäbe notfalls auch etwas her.
(was ist von der zu halten click; gekürzt kommt man da sicher auf <200g; hält der Lack oder ist der schnell ab?)
was für ein Innenlager ist eigentlich verbaut? hattest du das auch gewogen?
Sattel ist eig. iO.
Die LR bieten sicher auch viel potential, wird aber dann teuer
Mow Joes kommen dann noch in 1,85 oder 2.0 drauf.
Schaltung wird 9fach SRAM Gripshift.

freu mich auf das Radl


----------



## Dakeyras (17. März 2014)

So, bei mir steht nun auch ein weiß-blaues MX20 Team.

sieht schon mal klasse aus. 

Zur Ergänzung dieses Posts noch ein paar Gewichte:


Didi1970 schrieb:


> Ein paar Gewichte:
> 
> Eine Komplettdemontage wollte ich mir nicht antun, daher nur ausgewählte Gewichte.
> - Sattelstütze 269 g
> ...



weiter gehts mit:


Griffe:						  71g pro Paar
Lenker:						 214g
Bremshebel:				   71g pro Hebel
Shimano 8fach Shifter:	123g
Kette						   280g
Schaltwerk (Altus)		  308g
Kassette 8fach			   318g
Speichenschutzring		   38g
Kurbel						   487g (inkl Bash u Kettenblatt)
Tretlager					   270g
Pedale						  290g
Die Laufräder hab ich noch nicht einzeln gewogen, kommt aber noch wenn ich die Schläuche wechsel.
Das Rad ist bis auf die LR auch recht stimmig zusammengestellt. Wie man aber auf die Idee kommt, bei einem 20Zoll Rad 36 Speichen v u h zu verbauen ist mir schleierhaft. theoretisch könnte man radial einspeichen und ein paar speichen raushauen, LR-Bau ist aber leider nicht meine Stärke 

Leichter geht immer, hab deshalb ein paar Teile ersetzt (nicht nur aus Gewichtsgründen):


Lenker: KCNC Dark Side flat ca 155g in 600mm, gekürzt sicher bei 140mm --> -74g (schätzwerte; ist erst bestellt)

Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 97g --> -50g (schätzwerte; ist erst bestellt)

Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1,85 2x330g --> -126g
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 6A 2x 65g --> -146g (alternativ den AV 6 mit 95g --> -86g)

Griffe: KCNC EVA (eine Seite wg Gripshift gekürzt) 13g --> -58g
Shifter: Sram X0 Gripshift 9fach 86g --> -41g
Kette SRAM PC951 247g (gekürzt) --> -33g
Kassette SRAM PC950 11-34 302g --> -16g
Schaltwerk SRAM X7 short 9fach 245g --> -63g
Speichenschutzring fliegt runter --> -38g
Sattelstütze GUB (snake-bikes) 27,2 gekürzt auf 200mm 148g --> -121g
		 >>>>>  726g gespart

Einsparpotential besteht noch bei Innenlager, Pedalen und natürlich den Laufrädern.
Die Pedale gefallen mir aber eigentlich ganz gut, Größe iO, Reflektoren sind dran, drehen aber etwas hakelig... mal sehn. Tretlager wird getauscht, wenns das Token mal günstig gibt.

Da es natürlich auch als Alltagsrad genutzt werden soll, kommen noch Schutzbleche ran (SKS fürs Kokua liketobike 20) das sind dann nochmal etwa 370g inkl. streben und schrauben.  muss aber sein, da wir bei jedem Wetter fahren.

Ständer muss auch ran. mal sehn, hab noch einen sackschweren Cube liegen, dem rücke ich wohl mal mit der Bohrmaschine zu Leibe. (oder gibts Alternativen füpr einen leichten mittelbauständer?)

Foto gibts, wenns fertig ist.

lg
Georg


----------



## Dakeyras (20. März 2014)

KCNC dark side 600mm 25,4 8° und fly ride 60mm sind heute angekommen. 

Der Lenker wiegt ungekürzt 137g, der Vorbau 95g  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steffl (22. März 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So, bei mir steht nun auch ein weiß-blaues MX20 Team.
> 
> sieht schon mal klasse aus.
> 
> ...




18€ Lenker: KCNC Dark Side flat ca 155g in 600mm, gekürzt sicher bei 140mm --> -74g (schätzwerte; ist erst bestellt)
20€ Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 60mm 97g --> -50g (schätzwerte; ist erst bestellt)
40€ Reifen: Schwalbe Mow Joe 20x1,85 2x330g --> -126g
13€ Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 6A 2x 65g --> -146g (alternativ den AV 6 mit 95g --> -86g)
7€ Griffe: KCNC EVA (eine Seite wg Gripshift gekürzt) 13g --> -58g
27€ Shifter: Sram X0 Gripshift 9fach 86g --> -41g
10€ Kette SRAM PC951 247g (gekürzt) --> -33g
28€ Kassette SRAM PC950 11-34 302g --> -16g
45€ Schaltwerk SRAM X7 short 9fach 245g --> -63g
Speichenschutzring fliegt runter --> -38g
20€ Sattelstütze GUB (snake-bikes) 27,2 gekürzt auf 200mm 148g --> -121g
230€ für 726g ???

Für 479€ gibts das Kania mit 7,2 KG = 1,8 KG weniger für 120€

Ich liebeugel zwar auch mit dem Orbea, liegt aber daran dass es optisch weit vorne liegt. Der Rahmen sieht einfach nach cool aus, die Rundrohre vom Kania sind dagegen eher "old Style".


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

das kania ist ein schickes bike und wenns rein nach preis/gewicht ginge, liegt das sicher ganz weit vorn.


es hatte für mich aber 2 entscheidende nachteile:
#1 Lieferbarkeit
#2 Geometrie 
- das oberrohr vom kania large ist nochmal 1cm kürzer, als das des Orbea. (aber auch erst bei den 2014er modellen, vorher wars noch	kürzer)
- Kettenstreben sind ca 3cm länger beim kania​
hatte meine Kleine mal auf dem 20er Cube sitzen. das liegt von der Geometrie recht nah beim Orbea. hazt sehr giut gepasst, kürzer hatte das Bike aber nicht sein dürfen.
sie ist mit 4,5 Jahren schon recht groß und hätte vermutlich schon viel eher auf ein kania small gepasst, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie mit der schaltung damals schon klargekommen wäre (sowohl bzgl bedienkräften, als auch handling).

zu meinen umbauten muss ich noch sagen, dass die nicht alle nur wegen dem Gewicht gemacht wurden. beim Antrieb gings hauptsächlich um bedienkomfort, dass es dadurch leichter wurde, war ein netter nebeneffekt. schaltwerk hatte ich günstig gebraucht gekauft. Shifter gabs auch mal im sonderangebot und Kassette+kette gabs mal günstig bei CRC im Bundle mit ordentlich prozenten.

Die Reifen hab ich auch hauptsächlich wegen dem Fahrverhalten gekauft, Gewicht auch hier ein netter Nebeneffekt. Die MowJoes rollen gut und haben aber auch abseits der Radwege vernünftig Grip (der Kenda den wir schon auf dem 16er hatten, hat mir da nicht so gut gefallen)

Waren letztendölich also mehrere Faktoren, die zur Entscheidung für diese Kombi führten. Das Kania ist sicher leichter. Orbea verschenkt hier bei den Laufrädern einfach viel zu viel gewicht.

bzgl Kosten/Nutzen der Umbauten....  so ganz rational sind wir doch alle nicht, was Fahrräder angeht...


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Das hat mir bei den Orbeas auch immer gut gefallen: vernünftige Länge und kurze Kettenstreben, wie ein MTB halt. Wäre Philipps langem Oberkörper auch entgegen gekommen. Die vielen Speichen fallen aber echt auf... kamman bistimmt vonner Garage hopsen mit...


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

Wenn ich versiert im laufradbau wäre, würde ich vorn 18 Speichen radial einspeichen und hinten vielleicht auf der Antriebsseite 18 gekreuzt und gegenüber 9 radial.

Das übersteigt aber eindeutig meine Fähigkeiten

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffl (23. März 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tip, wo es 20" Laufräder mit gutem Preis/Gewichtsverhältniss fertig eingespeicht gibt? Scheint nicht leicht zu finden.
Die am Orbea scheinen 20€ Kategorie zu sein...


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

Steffl schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tip, wo es 20" Laufräder mit gutem Preis/Gewichtsverhältniss fertig eingespeicht gibt? Scheint nicht leicht zu finden.
> Die am Orbea scheinen 20€ Kategorie zu sein...



in günstig gibts sowas leider nicht.
der fertige LR von kania kostet 200€. vo 20 speichen, hi 24. 1200g
der von federleicht 300€, 20 speichen vo/hi, 1075g

die Felgen von Federleicht sind mit 35€ preislich akzeptabel. das problem ist nur dazu passende 24L Naben zu finden. die naben von federleicht sin nämlich recht teuer.

ansonsten nur custom, und das ist meist auch nicht günstiger...


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Radplan Delta z.B. Für 20 Euro bekommst du Laufräder der Orbea-Kategorie aber nicht...


----------



## Steffl (23. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Radplan Delta z.B. Für 20 Euro bekommst du Laufräder der Orbea-Kategorie aber nicht...



Naja, vom Gewicht liegen die etwa auf dem Niveau:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Laufrad-20-Z..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item1e866061a7

Hm, muss ich wohl ein Orbea und ein Kania kaufen. Ein schweres Kania gibt's dann demnächst hier im Bikemarkt ;-)))


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Am Standard-Kania is der 1.2-LRS aber nicht dran.  Zudem soll es Lieferprobleme geben...


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

@ trolliver:

sag mal, an Philipps Rad hats du doch vorn eine 36L Felge mit einer 24L Nabe kombiniert.
geht das auch andersherum, sprich 24L Felge an 36L Nabe?


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Das geht, am einfachsten mit radialer Speichung. Gibt aber auch andere Muster.


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Das hast du falsch in Erinnerung: an Philipps Rad ist nur 20:20, zweifach gespeicht, das war jemand anderes. Wie Trifi schon schrieb: 24:36 ist eine günstige Teilung, sorum oder andersrum.


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Bei Kania gibt's die Laufräder ja auch einzeln als Satz. Oder sind die auch vergriffen? Dazu noch Federleicht.... Besser als ein schweres Kania zu verkaufen (auf den Bolzen kann man eigentlich nur kommen, wenn man auch Moskitos für die Kurbel kauft...   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Die LRS sind bei Kania zu bekommen, Komplett-Bikes sieht wirklich düster aus...

Ja, man bekommt hier im Forum oft sehr gute Anregungen.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

ach sh... hab dich gerade mit drehvial verwechselt, der hatte von einen 24L nabendynamo und eine 36L felge.

hmm jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar sapim laser speichen, die federleicht felgen und jemanden der mir das zusammenfriemelt 

mit 70€ für die felgen, 48€ für die speichen und 50 fürs Einspeichen fehlt dann aber auch nicht mehr viel zum Kania LRS...


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Das "Pfriemeln" geht ja noch, interessant wirds beim Zentrieren, wobei das kein Hexenwerk ist. VR ist zum Lernen optimal.


----------



## Dakeyras (23. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das "Pfriemeln" geht ja noch, interessant wirds beim Zentrieren, wobei das kein Hexenwerk ist. VR ist zum Lernen optimal.



ich hab schon mal ein altes LR von mir verschlimmbessert 
kleine Setienschläge kriege ich mit viel Zeit raus, aber einen Komplettaufbau mit gleichmäßiger Speichenspannung und ohne Höhenschläge ... dazu fehlt mir die innere Ruhe. 

LR zentrieren macht mich aggressiv


----------



## trolliver (23. März 2014)

Dann vielleicht doch besser machen lassen...  Wenn mich was aggressiv macht, kommt nur Mist dabei raus.


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2014)

Gibs zum Mittag Speichensalat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (24. März 2014)

ich speiche hauptsächlich nach dem Training am Abend vor dem Fernseher ein. Dazu ein isotonisches Hopfengetränk, da klappt das schon ganz gut, mit der inneren Ruhe.  technisch Top als Anleitung ist die DVD Master the Wheel, aber den Typen muss man sich mal anhören können... ufffffffff 

Ich muss aber zugeben, mit dem richtigen Zentrierständer geht die Sache auch deutlich leichter von der Hand. Ein Park Tool TS-2 ist sehr empfehlenswert, war mir aber damals zu teuer. Hab mich dann für einen CentriMaster entschieden - der ist mittlerweile aber noch teurer. Meine Laufradsätze kann ich aber damit auf 0,05mm Toleranz genau einspeichen (Höhen- und Seitenschlag, wenn die Felge stabil und die Speichenanzahl hoch genug ist), mehrfach abgedrückt. Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert ist ein Entgrater für ungeöste Felgen... Ein Tensiometer finde ich nicht notwendig. Bei so geringen Toleranzen ist auch bei den Speichen eigentlich immer einheitlich Spannung drauf. Ich zupf die Speichen lieber an, als zu messen.

Auf meinem Zentrierständer haben bislang 5 Leute das Einspeichen grundlegend erlernt und ich hoffe in ein paar Jahren auch meinem Zwerg zeigen zu können, wie man richtig einspeicht.


----------



## trifi70 (24. März 2014)

Bei mir muss auch der "Klingelton" reichen, Tensiometer habe ich nicht. Wenn man an die Belastungsgrenze fürs Material geht (Gewichtsoptimiert, nur wenige Speichen, empfindliche Felgen etc.) ist ein Tensiometer aber hilfreich bis notwendig. Sonst hat man nicht unbedingt lange Freude an dem Laufrad...


----------



## trolliver (24. März 2014)

Wurde mir vom Gingko-Menschen sogar für ein 32-Speichen-LR angeraten, ich sollte es mir notfalls aus'm Laden leihen. Ich bin echt kein LR-Profi, aber das ging immer so, Klingelton mach ich auch nicht, schau nur, ob's rund ist.


----------



## Roelof (24. März 2014)

Es sind Erfahrungswerte. Nach ein paar hundert Laufradsätzen trau ich mich inzwischen schon auf mein Gehör zu vertrauen.


----------



## Steffl (25. März 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie gut sich so ein leichter 20" Laufradsatz nach paar Jahren wieder verkaufen lässt?


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Kommt drauf an was neues kommt. Bleiben die Preise und Auswahl so wird es auch gutes Geld wieder geben. Tauchen für kleineres Geld bedeutend leichtere Felgen und Naben auf drückt es natürlich den Preis.
Oder was würdest du für ne gebrauchte 300g Felge bezahlen die mal 35 gekostet hat wenn es ne neue 250g dann für 15 gibt?


----------



## Roelof (25. März 2014)

ich denke, das Problem trifft die "Mittelklasse" - meine 205g Disc-Felgen werden auch in 3 Jahren zum oder über Neupreis weg gehen, weil es nach derzeitigem Stand nur 5 Paar/10 Stk. gibt!  Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen, die sind eine Kleinigkeit teurer als 35,-


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wann da einer im fernen Osten Reibach dran wittert. Viel schwerer als das Profil von ner Alex-Holkammer fürn einstelligen Europreis, wird das Profil nämlich auch nicht herzustellen sein.


----------



## Steffl (25. März 2014)

Zum leichten Laufrad gehört ja auch eine leichte Nabe. Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren nichts weltbewegendes getan. 
Der Kania-Satz scheint gar kein so schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss zu haben.

Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen, wenn jemand die Lücke wittert und einen noch besseren Satz noch billiger anbietet. Mit einer Begrenzung des Fahrergewichtes auf sagen wir mal 40kg sollte auch ein leicher Satz nicht so aufwendig herzustellen sein. Nur ist wahrscheinlich der Markt zu klein, um für fern Ost interessant zu sein.


----------



## Mamara (25. März 2014)

Gab es Dati, Dixi, Circus Monkey, Rotaz, Shutter Precision bei Dynamos und die ganzen anderen Schmieden schon vor 5 Jahren?
Ich bin, bis auf Kinderräder, länger raus aus dem Thema, wüsste aber nicht, dass es vor 5 Jahren schon massig Nabensätze mit deutlich unter 300g Gesamtgewicht für gut 100Euro gibt. ebay.com ist ja voll mit dem Zeugs.
Nur mal ein Beispiel ohne gross zu gucken:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Circus-Monk...-/220835941284?pt=US_Hubs&hash=item336ad90ba4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. März 2014)

Zu den Felgen - dünnere Felgen aus Scandium, die bis zu 11 bar aushalten, sind doch eine andere Hausnummer als vergleichsweise einfach verarbeitbares 7005er oder ähnliches.  Dazu rede ich von reinen Disc Felgen, ihr wahrscheinlich nicht... Äpfel und Birnen. 

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Produktion von den Komponenten, auch der Bau der Laufräder - sowohl industriell als auch für den Endverbraucher - ist da ein Thema. Ich kenne nicht viele Schrauber, denen ich ultra leichte Felgen einspeichen lassen würde. Da ist der Hobbyschrauber aber ganz ganz schnell überfordert. Leicht heißt bei Felgenbremse ja auch dünne Seitenwände, die weniger lang halten, weil bald durchgebremst. American classic Sprint ist da ein gutes Beispiel dafür, oder frühe ztr355. Die hatten hohe Fertigungstoleranzen, die bei mässiger Nutzung zu hohem Verschließ oder schlechter Wärmeableitumg geführt haben. Und puff, ist der Reifen platt... ;-)

Zu den Naben - Rotaz ja, die anderen glaub ich nicht. Da gab es noch mehr Naben, die unter American Classic verkauft wurden, aber auch anderen Labels. Kommt aber auch heute noch fast alles von Chin Haur. Einen Satz für Felgenbremsen unter 300g zu bekommen ist ja nicht das Thema, für Disc sind knapp über 300 schon ein guter Wert. ;-) 

Ich rechne übrigens für meinen Disc Satz in 20 Zoll mit rd. 850g. 

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## benetheripper (10. April 2014)

Hallo Dakeyras,
ich kann es auf den Bildern nicht genau erkennen...hat der Rahmen vom MX20 irgendwelche Ösen/Gewinde/-Vorbereitungen für Schutzbleche bzw. Gepäckträger?

Danke
benetheripper


----------



## Dakeyras (10. April 2014)

nein, leider nicht.
bei den Schutzblechen hatte ich mir mit Cateye Schellen beholfen. Zumindest sind an der Gabelkrone und an dem Steg zw den Druckstreben Bohrungen, so dass man da nicht basteln muss. 


Gepäckträger wird schwierig (außer jemand findet einen 20 Zoll Gepäckträger mit Schnellspanner-Halterung)

lg
Georg


----------



## benetheripper (11. April 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> nein, leider nicht.
> bei den Schutzblechen hatte ich mir mit Cateye Schellen beholfen. Zumindest sind an der Gabelkrone und an dem Steg zw den Druckstreben Bohrungen, so dass man da nicht basteln muss.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## Didi1970 (13. April 2014)

Wegen Gepäckträger: Passt bei Schnellspannern nicht das Set von tubus? Müsste universell für alle Träger passen...

Gruß von der sonnigwarmen Bergstraße
Didi


----------



## Dakeyras (13. April 2014)

Stimmt, dass hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Radar. 

Dann braucht man nur noch eine sattelklemme mit Ösen (Salsa oder abus) und fertig ist der Gepäckträger. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakeyras (24. April 2014)

hmpf..... mein töchterchen will nun auch unbedingt einen gepäckträger. 

hab mal paar sachen bestellt und werde berichten, was passt.


----------



## casir (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich überlege gerade ebenfalls ein Orbea MX Team für meinen Sohn zu kaufen...

Folgende Fragen habe ich noch die Ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt:

1) Kann ich eine 9fach oder 10 fach Shimano/Sram Kassette aufziehen?

2) Sind die Bremsbeläge ähnlich wie beim Isla Cnoc 16 für Kinderhand optimiert?


----------



## Dakeyras (21. Februar 2015)

Hi casir, 

Zu 1. 9fach passt auf jeden Fall ; 10fach sollte vom Freilauf her auch passen 

ABER: Bau lieber kein 10fach ran. Durch die kurzen Kettenstreben, wirst du mit der Kettenlinie bzgl Schräglauf arge Probleme kriegen. Man kann das KB zwar etwas hin oder her spacern, aber entweder zieht es dir auf dem großen ritzel die Kette runter oder auf dem kleinsten hast du aufgrund der geringen ritzelabstände Schleifen und kettenspringer. 

9fach geht noch, die Kettenlinie muss aber sehr sorgfältig eingestellt werden.

Die Bremshebel passen meiner Tochter recht gut. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElKacho (23. Mai 2015)

Sind die Bremshebel bei diesen Bike einstellbar?


----------



## robby (6. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir wollen uns nun auch ein Orbea MX20 Team zulegen.
Aktuell sind ja Kenda 1047 20x1.75 werksseitig montiert, laut meinen Recherchen wiegt der 370g.
Und der Schwalbe Mow Joe wurde gegen den schwereren Little Joe (430g bei 2.0) getauscht.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Gewichte stimmen? Denn in dem Fall kann ich mir vermutlich einen Wechsel alleine aus Gewichtsgründen sparen...

Danke!

Gruß, Robert


----------



## Fisch123 (6. April 2016)

?? Was ist gegen was getauscht? Gegen was willst du wechseln?


----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Naja, der MJ wurde offiziell durch den LJ ersetzt. Aber, robby, es gibt ab und an mal MJ. Die werden sogar noch produziert  Ist halt letztlich eine Frage von Preis und Geduld, die zu finden.


----------



## robby (6. April 2016)

Geplant war die Kenda direkt vom Händler gegen die Mow Joe zu tauschen.
Doch wenn es anstelle der Mow Joes nur noch die Little Joes gibt, dann bringt ein Wechsel von Kenda auf LJ keinen wirklichen Vorteil.
Dann bleibt wohl wirklich nur noch die Suche im Netz, hatte nur gehofft ich bekomme die noch direkt beim Händler...


----------



## trifi70 (6. April 2016)

Nee, es gibt leider nur noch einen Hersteller, der die MJ direkt "ab Werk" verbaut.

Die Kenda SB8 sind eigentlich ok, da lohnt sich ein (möglicherweise sogar aufpreispflichtiger) Tausch gegen LJ nicht wirklich.

Andere leichte Alternativen sind z.B. Maxxis DTH oder der Shredder, jedoch sind die nicht so stollig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (7. April 2016)

Es sind nicht mehr die Kenda SB8 verbaut, sondern die Kenda 1047.
Vom Gewicht liegen diese mit dem 2.0er Mow Joe gleich auf.
Der Unterschied zum Fahrverhalten dürfte meinem Sproß nicht auffallen.
Daher lasse ich erst einmal die Suche und warte die Ankunft des Rades.

Noch eine andere Frage zum MX20: Verfügt das Bike über eine Aufnahmemöglichkeit für einen Seitenständer...?


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2016)

K-1047 = SB8  oder hat Kenda ein neues Modell gebracht?

Die meisten Kinderräder haben keine spezielle Aufnahme. Es sei denn Du meinst eine Ständerplatte hinter dem Tretlager? Zur "Not" Universalständer verbauen. Gibts sowohl als Mittelbauständer als auch für hinten.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2016)

robby schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage zum MX20: Verfügt das Bike über eine Aufnahmemöglichkeit für einen Seitenständer...?



Ist vorhanden. Das mx hat hinter dem Tretlager eine Aufnahmeplatte für Ständer. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## trolliver (7. April 2016)

Die Pletscherplatte? Ich dachte, die gäbe es nurmehr an Hollandrädern... ;-))


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2016)

Hr. Kania verbaut die teils auch.


----------



## robby (7. April 2016)

Danke für die Infos, darüber wird sich jemand freuen (meine Tochter wollte schon einen Ständer auf ihr Cnoc 16, leider ohne Erfolg).
Die Platte am Tretlager glaube ich nennt sich einfach Ständerplatte, Pletscherplatte dürfte die Platte hinter dem Sattelrohr sein, an dem man Gepäckträger und Schutzblech befestigt. Cube dürfte die ebenfalls verbaut haben.


----------



## Ffox1 (27. Mai 2017)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wir haben auch seit kurzem das Orbea, ist wirklich ein tolles Rad jetzt zu meiner Frage: wenn die Kette hinten auf dem größeren Ritzel ist und somit im leichtesten Gang ist die Kettenlinie sehr schräg daher fällt die Kette immer vom vorderen Kettenblatt wenn mein Sohn Mal rückwärts Tritt was leider häufiger vorkommt. Hatte noch jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung dafür? 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Bruce (27. Mai 2017)

Das hatten wir auch bei unserem Isla 20 small, liegt wohl an den kurzen Kettenstreben der 20er. 100%ige Abhilfe hat eine Kettenführung geschaffen, liegt auch noch hier rum.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bionicon-c.guide-eco-kettenfuehrung-schwarz-154659

Bei Interesse könntest Du die für kleines Geld haben....


----------



## Ffox1 (27. Mai 2017)

Hi danke für die Antwort die c Guide habe ich auch noch rumliegen dann probiere ich das Mal hatte es nur nicht gemacht weil der Schaltzustand ohne Hülle an der Kettestrebe verlegt ist aber dann probiere ich es trotzdem Mal nach dem urlaub


----------



## giant_r (27. Mai 2017)

an den aelteren modellen war immer eine art kettenfuehrung verbaut, ist das inzwischen nicht mehr so? die hilft auf jeden fall, bei uns geht es dann nw- kettenblatt ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ffox1 (27. Mai 2017)

Doch die ist verbaut das hilft aber nur solange er vorwärts tritt...


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Juni 2018)

Ich hab eins von einem Freund bekommen für 1 Jahr zum Ausleihen. Auch da fällt die Kette ständig ab. Echt ein Witz !
Ist der Stand immer noch : Kefü montieren?


----------



## giant_r (3. Juni 2018)

wie gesagt, eigentlich ist am mx ne fuehrung dran. falls du die team-version hast, solltest du alternativ auch das kettenblatt wechseln können, mit nw-blatt geht es bei uns nach wie vor gut.
wenn das ding geliehen ist, somit gebraucht, prüfe auch mal ob das schaltwerk genug spannung hat. evtl. liegt es ja daran.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> wie gesagt, eigentlich ist am mx ne fuehrung dran. falls du die team-version hast, solltest du alternativ auch das kettenblatt wechseln können, mit nw-blatt geht es bei uns nach wie vor gut.
> wenn das ding geliehen ist, somit gebraucht, prüfe auch mal ob das schaltwerk genug spannung hat. evtl. liegt es ja daran.


Keine Ahnung welche Version. Oben ist eh eine Kefü drann, so ein billiges Plastik Ding! Raus fällt die Kette aber von unten, beim Rückwärts treten. Hab jetzt mal eine Gartenschlauch Kefü montiert, mal schauen.

Habt ihr Fotos wie ihr das gelöst habt?


----------



## giant_r (5. Juni 2018)

das ist ein mx team.
genau, die originale kefue ist oben angebracht. wie schon gesagt, kannst du, wenn sonst nichts hilft, versuchen ein nw-kettenblatt zu montieren.


----------



## joglo (5. Juni 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> das ist ein mx team.
> genau, die originale kefue ist oben angebracht. wie schon gesagt, kannst du, wenn sonst nichts hilft, versuchen ein nw-kettenblatt zu montieren.


NW Kettenblätter für 5Arm 110BCD sind rar (gibt's überhaupt eins?)
Evtl. würde ein Bild helfen dass die Kettenlinie zeigt. Irgendeinen Grund muss es doch geben warum die Kette fällt, oder hat das Schaltwerk zu wenig Kettenspannung?
Wenn auf der Innenseite genügend Platz ist, könnte es helfen auch innen einen Kettenring zu montieren.
Bei Kubikes gibts die Plastikringe auch einzeln https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...e/KUbikes-Kettenschutzring-20-24-26-Zoll.html


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Juni 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> NW Kettenblätter für 5Arm 110BCD sind rar (gibt's überhaupt eins?)
> Evtl. würde ein Bild helfen dass die Kettenlinie zeigt. Irgendeinen Grund muss es doch geben warum die Kette fällt, oder hat das Schaltwerk zu wenig Kettenspannung?
> Wenn auf der Innenseite genügend Platz ist, könnte es helfen auch innen einen Kettenring zu montieren.
> Bei Kubikes gibts die Plastikringe auch einzeln https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...e/KUbikes-Kettenschutzring-20-24-26-Zoll.html


Ich denke auch das der 2te Ring sein muss. Ein NW KB ist mir zu teuer, ihr wisst was mit Kinderbikes so gemacht wird. Kettenlinnie es sehr schräg, hab mit Distanzen probiert die zu optimieren, fällt immer noch raus.
Danke für den Link vom Ring, den werd ich montieren, dann ist Ruhe!


----------



## sigma7 (5. Juni 2018)

Bei unserem (MX20 Team Disc mit 1x9) bleibt die Kette auf dem Blatt; auch wenn es auf dem größten Ritzel rasselt


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Juni 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Bei unserem (MX20 Team Disc mit 1x9) bleibt die Kette auf dem Blatt; auch wenn es auf dem größten Ritzel rasselt


Ohne Führung, ohne Ring, ohne alles? Kannst du mal ein Foto einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma7 (6. Juni 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ohne Führung, ohne Ring, ohne alles? Kannst du mal ein Foto einstellen?


Wie ab Werk, also mit Schutzring und oberer Führung. Foto kann ich heute Abend machen


----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2018)

unser Sohnemann hat sich auch das MX20 Disc gegönnt 

Haben gleich ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen.


----------



## zygich (6. Juni 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Raus fällt die Kette aber von unten, beim Rückwärts treten.


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, fällt die Kette bei Rückwärtstreten von unten vom Kettenblatt?!

Das kann sie, meines Erachtens nach, nur bei fehlender Kettenspannung oder zu großem Schräglauf. Wurde von Dir denn, wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt, die Kettenspannung kontrolliert?

Zum Schräglauf: Innenlager sowie Kurbel scheinen die originalen zu sein - steht das Schaltwerk richtig?


----------



## robby (6. Juni 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Bei unserem (MX20 Team Disc mit 1x9) bleibt die Kette auf dem Blatt; auch wenn es auf dem größten Ritzel rasselt


Dem kann ich mich anschließen, hatten noch nie Probleme damit. Alles Top!


----------



## sigma7 (6. Juni 2018)

smoorface schrieb:


>


Schick! Was hast Du für Scheiben montiert? Was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## paradox (6. Juni 2018)

boah, was für eine lange kurbel!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2018)

sigma7 schrieb:


> Schick! Was hast Du für Scheiben montiert? Was ist das für eine Kurbel?



sind 160er Shimano Ice Tec Scheiben und eine Kenia Kurbel mit nem 30er Race Face Blatt.


----------



## Schnegge (7. Juni 2018)

smoorface schrieb:


> sind 160er Shimano Ice Tec Scheiben und eine Kenia Kurbel mit nem 30er Race Face Blatt.


Ist das eine 145 Kurbel? Die sieht viel zu lang aus! Ansonsten sieht es schick aus...


----------



## smoorface (8. Juni 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ist das eine 145 Kurbel? Die sieht viel zu lang aus! Ansonsten sieht es schick aus...



Ja ist eine 145er
Sattelstütze ist aktuell noch fast 5 cm weiter draußen 
Er hat recht lange Beine kommt mit der Kurbel gut zurecht


----------



## giant_r (9. Juni 2018)

sorry, aber die 145mm kurbel ist einfach zu lang für das bike und auch wenn der sattel schon 5 cm höher sein sollte. 
bei uns ist er an einem mx20 sicher noch weiter als die 5 cm heraus, und das bei einer 125mm kurbel. selbst da finde ich den kniewinkel am oberen punkt nur suboptimal. das wird mit einer längeren kurbel nicht besser, sondern eher schlechter. 
wenn man mal die einfachste aller faustformeln für kurbellaengen (koerpergroesse in cm=kurbellaenge in mm) ansetzt, müsste dein kind mit seinen langen beinen 1.45m gross sein mit der groesse gehört es sicher nicht mehr auf ein 20“ rad.
das bike ist ist für eine 127 mm kurbel konzipiert. mit deiner fast 2 cm längeren kurbel ist das kurvenfahren nicht gerade optimal da das ding viel früher aufsetzt.
aber jeder wie er mag, fahren kann man sicher auch so und ansonsten ist es wirklich ein schönes rad.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Juni 2018)

Heute habe ich mal leichte Laufräder montiert. Neben den bekannten China-Laufrädern sind Mow Joe tubeless montiert (ob das gut funktioniert muss ich noch sehen, beim originalen LRS funktionierte es gut).
Mit leichten Scheiben spart die Kombination so knapp 1.2kg zum originalen Laufradsatz. Mit so viel hätte ich vorab kaum gerechnet.


----------



## Dakeyras (17. Juni 2018)

Hast du mal einen link zu den laufrädern?


----------



## KIV (17. Juni 2018)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welche Version. Oben ist eh eine Kefü drann, so ein billiges Plastik Ding! Raus fällt die Kette aber von unten, beim Rückwärts treten. Hab jetzt mal eine Gartenschlauch Kefü montiert, mal schauen.
> 
> Habt ihr Fotos wie ihr das gelöst habt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 737644


So ein Bike (Team) habe ich hier gerade auch rumstehen, zum Aufarbeiten für den Neffen. Die Naben laufen echt rau, hat jemand nen Tipp zu Ersatzkonen? Die originalen haben wirklich üble Riefen, da ist auch mit dem besten Luxus-Fett nix zu gewinnen...


----------



## mwcycles (17. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> So ein Bike (Team) habe ich hier gerade auch rumstehen, zum Aufarbeiten für den Neffen. Die Naben laufen echt rau, hat jemand nen Tipp zu Ersatzkonen? Die originalen haben wirklich üble Riefen, da ist auch mit dem besten Luxus-Fett nix zu gewinnen...


Ersatzkonen kenne ich nicht, aber Shimano Centerlock Naben (gibt's bei BD für wenig Geld) passen mit Originalspeichen und Felgen, sieht auch mit V-brakes akzeptabel aus und lässt die Option für Disc.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Juni 2018)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen link zu den laufrädern?



http://s.aliexpress.com/mYf2Yfu6


----------



## KIV (18. Juni 2018)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Ersatzkonen kenne ich nicht, aber Shimano Centerlock Naben (gibt's bei BD für wenig Geld) passen mit Originalspeichen und Felgen, sieht auch mit V-brakes akzeptabel aus und lässt die Option für Disc.


Danke für den Tipp. Allerdings habe ich keine Zeit und Lust, in den LRS mehr Arbeit als nötig zu stecken. Felgen, Speichen und Nippel sind ja auch von der einfachsten Sorte und zu viele Löcher/Speichen sind es ja auch noch. Da der besagte Neffe ohnehin nicht viel fährt, werde ich es wohl erstmal bestmöglich schmieren und versuchen, mit möglichst wenig Spiel und Gerumpel einstellen.
Nachdem ich das Bike ja jetzt etwas checken konnte, sehe ich auch noch deutlicher den Mehrwert von Kania/Pyro... Notfalls hole ich mir von dort noch nen LRS, wenn’s gar nicht klappt.
Die Nabenbreite scheint hinten auch nicht zu passen, ich muss den Rahmen locker über 5mm zusammenquetschen. Ist das ne 130er Nabe im 135er Hinterbau..? Bin gerade nicht am Gerät, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (19. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Bike ja jetzt etwas checken konnte, sehe ich auch noch deutlicher den Mehrwert von Kania/Pyro


Stimmt natürlich, wenn man neu kauft... das Orbea ist halt weiter verbreitet und deshalb günstig gebraucht zu bekommen. Einspeichen ist mit etwas Übung recht schnell erledigt, mit Scheibenbremsen stört auch der Felgenstoss nicht mehr. 
Der grosse Vorteil des Orbea gegenüber anderen 20"-Bikes ist die tolle Geometrie, mit vernünftig kurzem Hinterbau, genau das richtige um aktives Fahren zu lernen. Mein Sohn hat trotz 10kg jede Menge Spass mit seinem MX20 Dirt.


----------



## giant_r (19. Juni 2018)

also an unserem ist ne 135 mm Nabe verbaut, auch original. da muss nichts zusammengequetscht werden.
klar hat pyro einen mehrwehrt, aber es kostet auch von haus aus eine stange mehr. bei den lauflaufrädern kannst du, wenn es günstig bleiben soll den ali lrs nehmen. vielleicht nicht auf pyro niveau, aber bei uns taugt er voll für die 130e bei 1300g.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Juni 2018)

Definitiv. Das Rädchen hat so mit kleinen Änderungen 7,5kg und macht dem Kurzen großen Spaß.
Mehr muss nicht. So wie Kinder damit umgehen sehe ich weiterhin Null Mehrwert darin, deutlich mehr als das für ein Kinderrad zu bezahlen.


----------



## mwcycles (30. Juni 2018)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Mow Joe tubeless montiert (ob das gut funktioniert muss ich noch sehen, beim originalen LRS funktionierte es gut).


Noch eine kleine Frage, mit welchem Felgenband/Ventil hat das beim Originallaufrad funktioniert?


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Juni 2018)

Original ist es besonders einfach. Dasselbe Band und Ventil wie zB bei der Notubes Flow. Breite vom Band passt perfekt.
Beim Ventil muss man schauen dass der Gummikonus innen so groß wie möglich ist, da es sich sonst gern mal in die Felge zieht. 
Ich habe Schwalbe Tubeless-Ventile benutzt am Ende, was sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## scorpi11 (12. März 2019)

Kann mir jemand ein paar Details zur Kurbel erklären? Kann man dort andere Kurbelarme verbauen, z.B. welche mit kleinerem Lochkreis? Wenn ja, was für welche? Oder muss dann auch ein anderes Innenlager her und alles komplett gewechselt werden?


----------



## Nameless1985 (12. März 2019)

https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/tretkurbel-rotor-bcd-104-einfach/143?c=43

Ich habe diese Kurbel verbaut im MX 20. Lager musste keins getauscht werden.


----------



## scorpi11 (12. März 2019)

Danke, darüber habe ich schon mal gelesen.

Würde die auch passen? Ich bin mir unsicher, ob es dann Probleme mit der Kettenlinie gibt.

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-32-Z.html

Ein etwas kleineres Kettenblatt ist für die Knirpse ja nicht verkehrt. Zudem würde ich gerne ein NW-Kettenblatt verbauen um das Problem mit der abspringenden Kette beim Rückwärtskurbeln zu mildern. Die Kubikes-Kurbel + Kettenblatt für 104er LK ist kaum teurer als nur ein 34er NW-Kettenblatt für 110er LK, da es beim 104er LK sehr günstige Varianten gibt.


----------



## below (12. März 2019)

Die Kubikes habe ich auch mal gekauft, würde ich aber nicht mehr machen, da das Kettenblatt nicht gewechselt werden kann, zumindest an unserer. Das ist vernietet. Und das ist auch kein 104er Lochkreis...die hat 5 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scorpi11 (12. März 2019)

Oh man, so viele Haken gibt es überall. Vielen Dank! Mit der Kania-Kurbel passt die Kettenlinie mit dem ab Werk verbauten Lager?


----------



## Nameless1985 (12. März 2019)

Ich habe für oben genannte Kurbel ein 28er NW Kettenblatt bei eBay für recht kleines Geld bestellt. Seit dem ist auch Ruhe was die Kettenabwürfe betrifft. Hatte das Problem vorher auch und auch nur wenn rückwärts getreten wurde.


----------



## Kati (12. März 2019)

Nameless1985 schrieb:


> Ich habe für oben genannte Kurbel ein 28er NW Kettenblatt bei eBay für recht kleines Geld bestellt. Seit dem ist auch Ruhe was die Kettenabwürfe betrifft. Hatte das Problem vorher auch und auch nur wenn rückwärts getreten wurde.


Echt? Kannst du mir schicken welches? Ich hab bisher nichts kleiner als 30Z gefunden. Danke


----------



## scorpi11 (12. März 2019)

Wieso immer alles so kompliziert sein muss... Bei Aliexpress gibts ein 34er NW-Kettenblatt mit 110er LK für 36 EUR, oder die Kania-Kurbel plus NW-Kettenblatt fürs doppelte, dafür mehr Auswahl bei den Blättern und Gewichtseinsparung.


----------



## Nameless1985 (12. März 2019)

Sorry ich nehme es zurück, Kettenblatt hat 30 Zähne.


----------



## scorpi11 (2. April 2019)

Wie kommen eure Knipse mit dem Daumenschalter klar? Hier ist der recht schwergängig, zu schwer für die Kinderhand. Hab jetzt erstmal einen Alivio-Schalthebel aufgetrieben und noch ein Sora-Schaltwerk in der Hoffnung, dass diese Kombi etwas leichter zu bedienen ist als der Altus-Krempel der gerade verbaut ist. Bei einem Bekannten habe ich vorgestern den Microshift-Drehgriff probieren können, der ging schön leicht.

Gibts noch andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (2. April 2019)

War bei uns kein Problem


----------



## scorpi11 (2. April 2019)

Okay, dann mal schauen wie es mit den neuen Teilen aussieht. Muss man beim Schaltzugwechsel auf irgendwas achten? Ich hatte bisher noch nie mit innenverlegten Zügen zu tun. Wie geht man vor, wenn man auch mal die Zughülle wechseln will?


----------



## below (2. April 2019)

Habt ihr ein Neurad oder gebraucht gekauft? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da irgendwas schwergängig war. Und jetzt eine "billig" Schaltung gegen eine andere zu ersetzen bringt es doch auch nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## scorpi11 (2. April 2019)

Gebraucht. Ich hatte an einem meiner Räder mal vor Jahren von irgendwelchen Shimano-Billigplastehebeln auf Alivio gewechselt und das brachte einen spürbaren Fortschritt. Für 8-fach gibts nicht mehr soviel Auswahl wenn man etwas höherwertiges will. Das neue Schaltwerk ist schon ein weniger antikes 9-fach (RD-3500 mit kurzem Käfig), was mit 8-fach -Hebeln und -Kassetten kompatibel sein soll. Mir ist klar, dass das Schaltwerk vermutlich nur wenig bessern wird, aber das Altus-Teil finde ich bezüglich Optik auch recht furchtbar.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. April 2019)

Meiner Erfahrung nach laufen eher die billigeren Shimano Gruppen butterweich und je hochwertiger desto strammer und exakter wird es. Ich würde mal den Schaltzug gegen was hochwertiges tauschen und schauen wie er verlegt ist das macht meistens mehr Unterschied. Mit einem Optislick Zug oder so wirds wahrscheinlich leichtgängiger.


----------



## scorpi11 (4. April 2019)

Die Verlegung sieht eigentlich okay aus. Einen neuer Innenzug käme beim Umbau natürlich auch rein.


----------



## Mic81 (9. April 2019)

Hi zusammen, bin auch gerade am Umbau des MX 20, wir wohnen hier sehr sehr bergig, deshalb habe ich hinten auf 10fach 11-42 umgebaut. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein bischen damit Papa nicht mehr schieben muss, deshalb möchte ich vorne auch noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren, am besten mit Offset richtung Innenlager, damit die Kettenlinie besser passt. Bisher habe ich nur das Miranda 32er gefunden (ohne Offset, dafür aber mit Kettenschutz) https://www.kurbelix.de/miranda-kettenradgarnitur-1-fach-127-mm-32-zaehne. 
Gibts noch andere mit Kettenschutz, hat jemand nen Tipp für mich? 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Kati (9. April 2019)

Mic81 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, bin auch gerade am Umbau des MX 20, wir wohnen hier sehr sehr bergig, deshalb habe ich hinten auf 10fach 11-42 umgebaut. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein bischen damit Papa nicht mehr schieben muss, deshalb möchte ich vorne auch noch ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren, am besten mit Offset richtung Innenlager, damit die Kettenlinie besser passt. Bisher habe ich nur das Miranda 32er gefunden (ohne Offset, dafür aber mit Kettenschutz) https://www.kurbelix.de/miranda-kettenradgarnitur-1-fach-127-mm-32-zaehne.
> Gibts noch andere mit Kettenschutz, hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?
> 
> Gruß Micha


Das weiter oben schon genannte von Kubikes mit 28 Zähnen. Aber ob das mit 10-fach Kette läuft? https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html


----------



## Mic81 (9. April 2019)

Kati schrieb:


> Das weiter oben schon genannte von Kubikes mit 28 Zähnen. Aber ob das mit 10-fach Kette läuft? https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-20-127-mm-28-Z.html



Danke, hab ich schon gesehen. Hätte aber gerne Schwarz und falls möglich mit Offset. Die Schaltung funktioniert ohne Probleme (auch rückwärts), nur auf dem 42er hinten sind die Kettengeräusche bischen lauter (wegen des Schräglaufs der Kette). Deshalb würde ich gerne 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen und ein kleineres Blatt + Offset vereinen ?!?

Ps. Mit der Kette gibts kein Problem, es ändert sich eigentlich nur die Außenlasche. Die wird um so mehr Gänge eine Schaltung hat dünner, der innere Abstand worauf die Ritzel laufen bleiben gleich. Somit könnte man eine 10 fach Kette auch auf, 7, 8 oder 9 fach fahren, umgekehrt 7fach Kette auf 8, 9, oder 10 fach würde aber nicht funktionieren !


----------



## scorpi11 (14. April 2019)

Bei entspanntem Zug ist der Schalthebel sehr leichtgängig. Den Innenzug habe ich gegen einen PTFE-Innenzug ersetzt und ein neues Schaltwerk verbaut, aber geändert hat sich nicht viel, wenn überhaupt. Vor allem auf den großen Ritzeln schaltet es sich weiterhin sehr schwer.

Letzte Hoffnung ist also die Hülle. Die ist aber innenverlegt, da müsste ich mich erstmal schlau machen wie man den wechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (14. April 2019)

scorpi11 schrieb:


> Letzte Hoffnung ist also die Hülle. Die ist aber innenverlegt, da müsste ich mich erstmal schlau machen wie man den wechselt.


Zum Einzihen einer neuen Hülle unter Zuhilfename der alten ist dieses Teil ganz nützlich:





*Rock Shox Barb Connector*

Ach so: Achte vielleicht mal auf die Verlegeradien, aber beim Schaltzug dürften die eigentlich nicht so klein sein.


----------



## Ampelhasser (11. Mai 2019)

Unser Kleiner hat zum Geburtstag auch ein Orbea MX Team bekommen. Der Umstieg von 16 Zoll war spielend einfach und er kommt super mit dem neuen Rad klar.

Da es aktuell nichts an Papas Rädern zu basteln gibt, wurden die u.a. Laufräder bestellt


Radical_53 schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/mYf2Yfu6


und heute montiert.

Der LRS ist gut verarbeitet und der Freilauf kann die Klingel ersetzen.






























Ciao Ampel


----------



## DocLumpi (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo, habe das schon im Kinderbikes-Gallerie Threads gepostet, ich denke das passt hier auch gut rein Anhang anzeigen 853925 Anhang anzeigen 853926 Anhang anzeigen 853927 Anhang anzeigen 853928 Anhang anzeigen 853929 Anhang anzeigen 853930 Geschenk vom (väterlichen) Osterhasen :

Orbea MX20 Team, ein paar Teile getauscht bzw. farblich gepimpt .

Kürzeren Vorbau montiert : KCNC Bear Arm 50mm statt original 70mm.

Trinkflaschenhalter & Flasche : CEO von Elite -- habe mehrere probiert, auch mit seitlicher Entnahme, dieser hier war aber am sinnvollsten und Junior kommt damit prima zurecht

Seitenständer macht Sinn und wird auch genutzt, passt auch optisch dazu.

Schaltung ist die originale Shimano 8Gang geblieben, Junior konnte sie von Anfang an ohne Probleme bedienen, eher sogar umgekehrt - er schaltet zig-mal, auch ohne Grund.

Gewicht alles zusammen 9,1 kg

MFG Doc.


----------



## DocLumpi (12. Mai 2019)

Mittlerweile auch schon auf “unseren“ Hometrails unterwegs. Junior kommt supi mit dem Bike zurecht.


----------



## Zombie025 (10. Mai 2020)

Das Vorderrad geht sehr schwer rein, was kein Wunder ist, wenn die Gabel nur 9cm statt 10 iEinbaubreite hat. An der Gabel seh ich keine Verformung, die auf Unfall o.a. schliessen lässt. Fabrikationsfehler? Rad ist gebraucht gekauft, daher wohl keine Garantie. Hat das schon jemand gehabt?


----------



## bushDoctor (16. Mai 2020)

Falls jmd mit der 20“ Größe durch ist, gerne melden, mein Junior ist soweit und sein Vater ist von den Orbeas überzeugt. ?Gerne per PN.


----------



## Euonymus (3. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollt hier mal nachfragen, ob diejenigen, die Probleme mit der abfallenden Kette bei Freilauf und großem Ritzel hatten, das zufriedenstellend lösen konnten. Und wenn ja, natürlich auch wie.

Edit: So, Kettenspannung habe ich etwas erhöht. Das macht es deutlich besser, aber ganz weg ist das Problem noch nicht. So ganz klar ist mir der grundsätzliche Fehler noch nicht. Zu schräg kann die Kette bei einer 8-Fach-Schaltung und originalen Bauteilen doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## scorpi11 (4. November 2020)

Die Kettenstreben sind nun mal recht kurz und die Schaltung läuft dadurch sehr außerhalb der Spezifikation.

Ich habe es mit so einem XLC Chainguide (CR-A11 könnte es sein) gelöst.

Damit fällt die Kette nicht mehr ab, ist aber natürlich keine sonderlich schöne Lösung. Bei Gelegenheit wollte ich mal noch ein Narrow Wide-Kettenblatt probieren, ein passendes bekommt man aber kaum unter 40 EUR.


----------



## Euonymus (4. November 2020)

Bei neueren Modellen scheint das Problem aber nicht aufzutreten, oder? Wenn ich die relevanten Komponenten des aktuellen Modells mit meinem Gebrauchten von 2016 vergleiche, gibt es da kaum einen Unterschied. Die Kettenstreben sind auch immer noch sehr kurz.

Da das Kettenblatt bei mir vernietet ist, müsste ich die ganze Kurbel austauschen. Hätte den Vorteil, dass ich gleich auf weniger Zähne gehen könnte. Dann hätte die Kleinste in der Familie einen Übersetzungsvorteil. Aber das scheint mir nach bisheriger Recherche teuer zu werden: 40 Euro plus die neue Kurbel.

Gibt es außer Bastelei (Kettenführung) und NW-Kettenblatt wirklich keine andere Lösung? Ich habe schon überlegt, ob es bei den gebrauchten Rädern nicht an den anderen Komponenten/Rahmendaten der älteren Modelle liegt, sondern aufgrund des Schräglaufs der Kette, eine niedrigere Tolerenz gegenüber Kettenverschleiß vorliegt? Aber wahrscheinlich hast Du die Kette längst ausgewechselt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scorpi11 (4. November 2020)

Es war mit der alten Kette so (Rad gebraucht gekauft, aber Verschleiß ist bei Kinderrädern dieser Größe eigentlich kein Thema), und auch nachdem ich alles auf SRAM 9-fach umgebaut habe (inkl. SRAM-Kette).

Es trat bei uns beim Rückwärtstreten auf wenn die Kette auf einem der größten Ritzel war.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (18. November 2020)

Zombie025 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1039840
> Das Vorderrad geht sehr schwer rein, was kein Wunder ist, wenn die Gabel nur 9cm statt 10 iEinbaubreite hat. An der Gabel seh ich keine Verformung, die auf Unfall o.a. schliessen lässt. Fabrikationsfehler? Rad ist gebraucht gekauft, daher wohl keine Garantie. Hat das schon jemand gehabt?



Nachdem in unseres anscheinend eine 127mm Nabe in einen 135mm Hinterbau gespannt wird und der ganze Rahmen gequetscht wundert mich garnix mehr. Ich hab meinem Sohn, nachdem es hier so viel gepriesen wird, ein MX 20 XC gekauft mit dem gedanken es ein wenig zu tunen und muss sagen selbst für € 140 ist es das Geld nicht wert. Die Teile sind alle vom billigsten. Schraubkranz,Plastik Bremshebel die sich beim Bremsen zum Lenker hin biegen. Bin am überlegen ob es sich überhaupt lohnt da noch 40-60 Euro in eine Starrgabel zu investieren. 
Ich frage mich wie der Neupreis von ca. €350 gerechtfertigt sein soll. Bei einem Woom oder Kubikes bekomm ich für €420 wenigstens zeitgemäße Teile und nicht Schaltungs-Altlasten aus 1995.


----------



## giant_r (19. November 2020)

ich habe schon einige mx20 in der hand gehabt, an keinem war eine bremse mit plastikgriffen verbaut.
weisst du ungefähr von wann das rad sein soll?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. November 2020)

Keine Ahnung welches Jahr aber eher alt. Die Hebel selbst sind Alu die Schellen sind Plastik. Man sieht deutlich mit freiem Auge wie sich die Hebel biegen wenn ich Bremse. Bei einer Kinderhand vielleicht nicht so stark. Trotzdem finde ich den Gesamteindruck des Bikes eher mau. Wenn ich es mit einem Woom4 vergleiche an dem, zumindest optisch, einfach alles durchdacht und hochwertig wirkt dann sieht dieses Rad aus wie aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## scorpi11 (19. November 2020)

Das MX20 XC ist wohl die gefederte Version des MX20 Dirt, welche ja die Billigvariante ist. Das Team hat bessere Teile und ist auch für Bastelei die bessere Variante. Wir haben unseres gebraucht für 170 EUR bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. November 2020)

Das XC ist die Basic Schiene und quasi das MX Dirt mit Federgabel. Das Team ist die besser ausgestattete Variante. Ein Dirt oder Team wäre mir natürlich lieber gewesen dann müsste ich die Gabel jetzt nicht tauschen aber so häufig sind die Dinger ja gebraucht nicht. Das mit der Gabel war mir bewusst aber der Schraubkranz macht mir das Tuning mies weil man damit nicht kompatibel ist mit irgendeiner Technik die nach 2000 entstanden ist. 
Einen LRS aus China für +/- € 100 zu bestellen um dann die Schaltung auf 9 oder 10 Fach aufzurüsten + Gabel sind wieder etwa €200 und das auch nur mit gebrauchten Teilen. Das lohnt sich dann nicht wirklich finde ich. Wär hinten eine normale Freilau Nabe verbaut könnte ich für insgesamt €250 (150 Bike + € 100 Teile) ein leichtes brauchbares Rad basteln. So würden es zwischen €350 und €400 werden und das lohnt sich nicht mehr finde ich. Wobei man sagen muss, dass leider viele Verschleissteile einfach schon runtergefahren sind und die sicher auch noch mal mit €30 bis € 50 den Preis nach oben treiben und dafür kann der Hersteller nichts.
Die vordere V-Brake bspw. ist kaputt, Griffe tauschen, Reifen tauschen alles Kleinvieh das Mist macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scorpi11 (19. November 2020)

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist aktuell ziemlich leergefegt. Beliebte Modelle sind auch neu ausverkauft und für gebrauchte Woom o.ä. werden Neupreise oder noch mehr verlangt.


----------



## Ivenl (19. November 2020)

Bei uns erholt sich der Gebrauchtmarkt momentan.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Groß Vollstedt finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. November 2020)

scorpi11 schrieb:


> Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist aktuell ziemlich leergefegt. Beliebte Modelle sind auch neu ausverkauft und für gebrauchte Woom o.ä. werden Neupreise oder noch mehr verlangt.


Allerdings. Vor allem bei den Woombikes nervt mich der Hype mittlerweile. Ich weiss die Räder sind gut und ihr Geld auch Wert aber dass da teilweise Neupreise für Gebrauchträder verlangt werden oder jetzt wo sie einen Lieferengpass haben sogar mehr nervt.Hab vor kurzem am Gebrauchtmarkt anderswo schon um eins €600 angeboten gesehen


----------



## Bikelovers (21. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Allerdings. Vor allem bei den Woombikes nervt mich der Hype mittlerweile. Ich weiss die Räder sind gut und ihr Geld auch Wert aber dass da teilweise Neupreise für Gebrauchträder verlangt werden oder jetzt wo sie einen Lieferengpass haben sogar mehr nervt.Hab vor kurzem am Gebrauchtmarkt anderswo schon um eins €600 angeboten gesehen


Na dann war ich ja viel zu nett.
Hab unser Woom4 für 350€ verkauft, inklusive Fahrradständer, Schutzblechen und Getränkehalter. Ich hatte das Fahrrad ungelegen nach 5 Minuten verkauft mit mehreren Anfragen.
Mein Mann hat schon gemeckert, warum ich nicht 400 € verlangt habe 🙈.
Also wenn es der Markt hergibt und die Leute solche Preise zahlen, warum sollte man dann nicht auch entsprechende Angebote einstellen.

Ich verstehe eher die Leute nicht, die bereit sind, Neupreise für Gebrauchträder zu zahlen...


----------



## Deleted 210077 (22. November 2020)

So habe mich nun nach endlosem hin und her überlegen ob ich das MX20 umbaue oder einfach ein vernünftiges Rad kaufe zugunsten eines Umbaus einschieden. Ist zwar rational gesehen nicht sehr sinnvoll weil ich insg. wahrscheinlich auf einen Preis von € 400 komme wenn das Rad dann fertig ist aber ich brauch sowieso eine Beschäftigung im Winter, noch dazu wenn ich jetzt wieder Monate lang in Kurzarbeit daheim hocke. Außerdem kann ich es damit rechtfertigen, dass man für € 400 nirgendwo ein ca. 8 Kg Rad mit Scheibenbremsen her bekommt.
Im großen und ganzen hab ich schon eine Vorstellung davon wie es ausehen soll aber bei ein paar Kleinigkeiten hoffe ich auf Erfahrung von anderen Usern die das selbe getan haben. Insbesondere bei den Chinateilen

Erster Punkt wäre die Gabel da schwanke ich zwischen den folgenden zwei Modellen.
Gabel 1
Gabel 2

Die Einbauhöhe bei Gabel1 wäre perfekt und der Preis ok. Das einzige Manko ist oberflächlich. Sie gefällt mir nicht.

Gabel 2 ist optisch sehr viel besser und minimal billiger.
Bei Gabel 2 würde ich die 22" Version nehmen allerdings kann ich die Einbauhöhe nur schätzen. 300mm + 15-20mm??. Verwirrend finde ich, dass die Maßangabe zum Bohrloch für die Schutzbleche eingezeichnet ist und nicht bis Unterkannte Gabelbrücke.
Würden 2 cm weniger bei einem Kinderrad wirklich viel ausmachen vor allem wenn das Rad nicht wirklich als MTB genutzt wird? Ich denke es wäre egal aber der Perfektionist in mir will es trotzdem nicht.

Zweiter Punkt Bremse kann man bei einer SLX die Hebelweite so gering einstellen, dass sie für kleine Hände von einem 5 Jährigen passend sind. Rein von der Hebelform müssten gerade die 2 Fingerbremshebel für Kinderhände viel besser sein als die 0815 Vbrake Hebel ala Avid FR5 oder?


----------



## giant_r (22. November 2020)

ich finde die einbauhoehe mit ca 32 cm bei der 2. zu gering, der winkel ist ja eh schon steil. da solltest du spacern. da gibt es fertige sachen und auch diverse hier praesentierte eigenbauten. ich wuerde mir das sparen,  die erste mit 34 cm passt genau.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (22. November 2020)

Ja tief im Inneren weiss ich das eigentlich schon. Ich hatte nur gehofft, dass mir alle sagen es wäre egal.
Wie sieht es bei aliexpress eigentlich mit EInfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll aus? Wenns nur ein Vorbau ist oder ein Kettenblatt ist das ja egal aber muss ich auf die Gabel noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Zahlen? Dann lohnt sich der Kauf in Asien eigentlich nicht mehr vor allem weil die Qualität dieser Gabel auch mittelmäßig sein soll...


----------



## Binem (22. November 2020)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ja tief im Inneren weiss ich das eigentlich schon. Ich hatte nur gehofft, dass mir alle sagen es wäre egal.
> Wie sieht es bei aliexpress eigentlich mit EInfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zoll aus? Wenns nur ein Vorbau ist oder ein Kettenblatt ist das ja egal aber muss ich auf die Gabel noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Zahlen? Dann lohnt sich der Kauf in Asien eigentlich nicht mehr vor allem weil die Qualität dieser Gabel auch mittelmäßig sein soll...


das muss man immer genau abwägen,  ab 26€ werden ( theoretisch) Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig, bei den Mosso Gabeln für meine Jungs war mir das egal. Da hab ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden, bei Carbon weiss ich es nicht
Wenn du gleichwertiges aus Europa findest zu gleichen Preis lohnt sich ali natürklich nicht.
Vielleicht ist das hier das passende:






						Starrgabel: 21 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Starrgabel ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 21 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 210077 (22. November 2020)

Nö leider viel zu wenig Einbauhöhe. Hab jetzt die Gabel 1 mit 340 mm Einbauhöhe bestellt. Sollte am Ende mit EUSt €72 kosten. Leider gibts nichts vergleichbares in der EU. Die Kania Gabeln aus Alu wären grundsätzlich Ok gewesen aber die Einbauhöhe stimmt auch nicht und für € 80+Versand will ich optisch keine Cantisockel drauf haben die dann nicht verwendet werden. Sieht einfach Kacke aus.


----------



## giant_r (22. November 2020)

die aus dem bike-markt wuerde ich nur mit spacer einbauen.
gabeln sind bei mir hier fast immer so durch gegangen, ist glueckssache.
carbon, wenn nicht aus dem bike-markt bekommst du normalerweise hier nicht zu ali-preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (22. November 2020)

als ich das orbea aufgebaut habe, gab es noch keine ali gabel mit exakt  passender einbauhoehe. das ist jetzt besser.
ich habe eine original mx team disc in alu genommen.
die hatte keine kanti sockel, aber obwohl sie doppelt so schwer wie die carbon war, war das gesamtgewicht ca. 7,6 kg.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (22. November 2020)

Carbon wär mir nicht wichtig gewesen. Eine optisch ansprechende und halbwegs passende Alu Gabel hätte ich auch genommen. Habe aber nichts gefunden. Die KuBikes Gabel vom 20L hätte ich schon ok genommen, wird aber momenten nicht angeboten. Disc hätte nicht zwingend sein müssen. Die Kania Gabel hat mir aber aus mehreren Gründen nicht gefallen. Die originale Gabel vom Dirt wär auch ok aber nachdem ich bei dir gelesen hatte was sie wiegt und ich auch nicht so schnell ran gekommen wäre fällt sie auch aus.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (26. November 2020)

So. Der erste Schritt zum Umbau wäre getan. Habe diese kürzere Kurbel bestellt. Sieht gut aus, ist allerdings eine Lasco Kurbel. Erste erfreuliche Nachricht ist gleich mal, dass sie sogar noch 24g leichter ist als angegeben. Die Kurbel ohne Lager liegt sogar unter 500g


----------



## mwcycles (26. November 2020)

Na, wird doch! Noch ein Tip, falls Du einspeichen kanns (oder es lernen willst): Shimano Centerlock Naben passen genau mit Originalspeichen und -Felgen, und kosten nicht viel. Die Originalfelgen sind ja schön breit, gut um mit wenig Druck zu fahren. 
Umbauen lohnt sich beim MX20, weil der Rahmen eher leicht ist und eine tolle Geometrie hat. Perfekt für Bikepark und Pumptrack, und sieht halt nach richtigem MTB aus.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. November 2020)

Laufräder hab ich schon in China bestellt. Einspeichen könnte ich wahrscheinlich zwar (habs das letzte mal vor fast 20 jahren am BMX gemacht) hab aber keine Zentrierständer.


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Darf ich nochmal um Eure Hilfe zum Orbea bitten?

Leider habe ich aber immer noch das Problem der im Freilauf runterfallenden Kette – trotz NW-Kettenblatt. Genau genommen fällt die Kette sowohl vom Kettenblatt als auch vom größten Ritzel runter.

Inzwischen bin ich etwas konsterniert. Habe ich ein Baujahr mit extra kurzer Kettenstrebe erwischt oder mache ich etwas falsch? Ich mache mal ein Foto vom Kettenschräglauf.


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Hier das Foto:


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Ich habe mal den größeren Drehmomentschlüssel aus dem Keller geholt und die Kurbelschraube ordentlich angezogen. (Ich hatte vergessen, dass das noch aussteht.) Jetzt fällt die Kette nur noch auf dem größten Ritzel liegend vom Kettenblatt und zwar nach ca. 5 Umdrehungen. Vielleicht reicht das aus, dass in der Praxis nichts passiert.
Ansonsten würde wohl nur ein kürzeres Vierkantlager helfen.


----------



## Binem (28. November 2020)

Wieviel Platz hast du zwischen der Kettenstrebe und der Kurbel? 
Wenn das mehr als 5 mm sind würde ich ein kürzeres Lager kaufen. 
Leichtere mit Titanachse gibt es bei Ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Auf der Kettenabgewandten Seite messe ich 8mm. Auf der anderen Seite komme ich nicht ran.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. November 2020)

Ich hatte das Problem jetzt nach dem Kurbeltausch auch. Nachdem ich das Kettenblatt an der neuen Kurbel dann innen anstatt außen an der Kurbel montiert habe war die Kettenlinie besser. Nachdem ich die Begrenzung der Schaltung noch ein wenig nachgestellt habe und die Umschlingung noch weiter weg gestellt habe passiert es fast nie. Wenn ich wirklich will und schnell wie ein Irrer rückwärts Kurbel dann fällt sie immer noch runter. 
Ich könnte die Kette jetzt noch kürzen da ich ja von 34T auf 32T gegangen bin das würde sich auch noch helfen. Das Altus Schaltwerk ist eben ein Omarad-Schaltwerk und hat sehr wenig Spannung finde ich.

Das original Lager das ich ausgebaut habe ist 110mm die neue Kurbel hatte 103mm dabei und es ist immer noch mehr als genug Platz am Hinterbau.


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Okay, danke Dir für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe schon eine neue Kette montiert und habe sie deutlich kürzer gemacht als die alte. (Bin auch von 34T auf 32T gegangen und zudem war die alte Kette schon recht gelängt.) An der Kurbel kann ich nichts machen, das Kettenblatt ist vernietet, glaube ich. Aber das Lager sollte ich dann vielleicht doch noch erneuern und ein kürzeres nehmen.

Und mit der Umschlingung und Begrenzung kann ich auch noch etwas rumprobieren. Die Begrenzung am größten Ritzel müsste ich etwas mehr nach Innen holen als sonst, damit die Kettenlinie besser wird? Oder was hast Du da gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. November 2020)

Ich habe den Anschlag ein wenig nach innen gestellt aber nur weil er nicht richtig eingestellt war. Die Kettenline zu korrigieren wird bei dir dann wohl nur mit Innenlagertausch gehen wenn das Blatt vernietet ist. Auf dem Foto sieht es jedenfalls so aus als könnte es nicht schaden wenn die Kettenlinie nach innen wandert.


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Hast Du oder jemand anderes eine Tipp für ein passendes ca. 103mm Lager? Ich suche jetzt schon eine Weile, aber fast alle gehen nur bis 107mm.


----------



## Euonymus (28. November 2020)

Dieses hier ginge, oder?

Neco Innenlager AL-920


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scorpi11 (28. November 2020)

Ich finde bei unserem MX20 Team die Kettenlinie auch etwas seltsam, also vorne sehr weit weg von der Mitte.


----------



## tjm_ (29. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Hast Du oder jemand anderes eine Tipp für ein passendes ca. 103mm Lager? Ich suche jetzt schon eine Weile, aber fast alle gehen nur bis 107mm.


Falls ein günstiges Titan-Lager aus China für dich interessant ist (zum Beispiel dieses hier, das ich letztens gekauft und verbaut habe: https://www.ebay.de/itm/273818428057) achte darauf, dass das Lager selbst etwas weiter als "normale" Vierkantlager aus dem Rahmen heraussteht. Bei diesem Lager und meiner Kurbel wären 103mm zu kurz gewesen.

t.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (29. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Hast Du oder jemand anderes eine Tipp für ein passendes ca. 103mm Lager? Ich suche jetzt schon eine Weile, aber fast alle gehen nur bis 107mm.


Dieses hier vielleicht?

Eine Frage zu einem anderen Thema. Ich hab billig einen Syntace Carbon Lenker ergattert und muss ihn kürzen. Würdet ihr den ohne bedenken weiter kürzen als maximal angegeben. Vom Klemmbereich sollte es egal sein denn die Kindergriffe sind sowieso schmäler. Könnte mir nicht erklären warum ich es nicht machen sollte.


----------



## joglo (29. November 2020)

Euonymus schrieb:


> Hier das Foto:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1158871


Die Kettenlinie sieht in der Tat schrecklich schräg aus, wundert mich nicht dass hier die Kette nicht hält.
Rein vom Bild sehe ich aber dass zumindest das Kettenblatt noch 10 wenn nicht 12mm Platz zu Kettenstreben hin hat. Also auch von mir den Tipp ein so kurz wie mögliches Innenlager zu benutzen, so kurz eben dass Kettenblatt und eben die Kurbelarme links und rechts gerade noch an den Kettenstreben vorbei passen.
Toller Nebeneffekt, auch der Q-Faktor würde sich damit deutlich verbessern.


----------



## Euonymus (3. Dezember 2020)

So, immerhin ist die Kurbel jetzt ab und ein neues Innenlager bestellt. Das alte Innenlager ist 117,5 mm!


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. Dezember 2020)

Das erklärt einiges. Bei unserem wars ein 110mm Lager. Dann würde ich aber an deiner Stelle nicht gleich auf 103 reduzieren sondern eher mal 110 oder 107mm probieren.


----------



## Euonymus (6. Dezember 2020)

Das alte Innenlager ist draußen (118mm steht drauf). Ich habe es jetzt gegen ein 107mm breites getauscht. Damit rückt die Kurbel bis an das Gehäuse heran. An den Rahmen stößt sie dadurch nicht. Solange sich die Kurbel noch festziehen lässt, ist die Länge des Innenlagers okay, oder?

Die Kette fällt jetzt im Leerlauf im kleinsten Gang nicht mehr vom Kettenblatt runter. Dafür springt sie im Leerlauf im größten Gang hinten ein Zahnrad hoch. Aber das kann ich verschmerzen. Zum einen korrigiert sich das ja von selbst wieder und zum anderen sollte man im schwersten Gang ja auch nicht anfahren.


----------



## ralph_r (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 
Für unser Weihnachtsgeschenk an den Sohn (Orbea MX 20 Disc) suche ich noch den passenden Seitenständer. Hat einer von euch da einen Tipp bevor ich auf gut glück einen bestelle?! 
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Binem (26. Dezember 2020)

Ergotec HB-Ständer Liliput 16-20, höhenverstellbar AL6061 schwarz - Internet-Bikes
					

Ergotec Liliput einstellbar Standard. - Verstellbarer Ständer - Geeignet für Fahrräder von 16 " bis 20" - Ohne einfache Anpassung Werkzeug, durch Drehen - Für die Montage an der Hinterachse - Ohne Befestigungs - Länge Drehpunkt bis zum Ende (in längsten Modus): 21.5 cm - Material: Aluminium -




					www.internet-bikes.com
				




Den finde ich gut


----------



## Deleted 210077 (24. Februar 2021)

Kleines Update bei unserem Orbea. Mittlerweile ist der Aufbau fertig. Fotos werden folgen. Alles eigentlch ganz gut gelaufen bis auf zwei Kleinigkeiten. Die Kettenlinie ist mit 9 Fach irgendwie nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Entweder der leichteste oder der schwerste Gang laufen nur mit straken Kettengeräusch und rascheln. Hab mich jetzt fürs kleinste entschieden weil am größten sonst die Ketten abfällt bei rückwärts treten (was Kinder ja sehr gerne mal machen).

Zweites ist der Laufradsatz aus China ( den hier shcon einige bestellt haben) ist 200g schwerer als angegeben und damit leider schwerer als der originale und hat mich +100g gekostet. Außerdem sind die Lager, speziell der Freilauf, extrem schwergängig so dass sich die Pedale immer mitdrehen wenn mann aufhört zu treten.

Akutelles Gewicht sind laut Badezimmerwage 8,6kg statt anfänglicher 10,7kg. Immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (24. Februar 2021)

Sicher, dass das noch der richtige LRS war? Der ist zwar schmaler als das Original, aber läuft leicht und ist auch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Schoppi11 (19. April 2021)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Kleines Update bei unserem Orbea. Mittlerweile ist der Aufbau fertig. Fotos werden folgen. Alles eigentlch ganz gut gelaufen bis auf zwei Kleinigkeiten. Die Kettenlinie ist mit 9 Fach irgendwie nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Entweder der leichteste oder der schwerste Gang laufen nur mit straken Kettengeräusch und rascheln. Hab mich jetzt fürs kleinste entschieden weil am größten sonst die Ketten abfällt bei rückwärts treten (was Kinder ja sehr gerne mal machen).
> 
> Zweites ist der Laufradsatz aus China ( den hier shcon einige bestellt haben) ist 200g schwerer als angegeben und damit leider schwerer als der originale und hat mich +100g gekostet. Außerdem sind die Lager, speziell der Freilauf, extrem schwergängig so dass sich die Pedale immer mitdrehen wenn mann aufhört zu treten.
> 
> Akutelles Gewicht sind laut Badezimmerwage 8,6kg statt anfänglicher 10,7kg. Immerhin.


Servus miteinander 

ich habe das selbe Problem beim MX20 Team 2019 mit der Schaltung.

ich würde gern günstig auf ein anderes Umbauen mit kurzen Käfig. Der originale ist einfach zu lang. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.


----------



## joglo (19. April 2021)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> 
> ich habe das selbe Problem beim MX20 Team 2019 mit der Schaltung.
> 
> ich würde gern günstig auf ein anderes Umbauen mit kurzen Käfig. Der originale ist einfach zu lang. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.


Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig werden rar, vorallem da Shimano überhaupt nix mehr für MTBs in neu hat das prima an Bikes mit 20" Räder passt.
Hier hatten wir das schon mal angesprochen





						Welche leichtgängige Schaltung für 20" Kinder-MTB?
					

Moin Zusammen.  Wir haben ein Early Rider Seeker 20 für unseren kleinen 4,5 Jährigen gekauft. Mit dem Rad kommt er super klar. Nur die Schaltung ist einfach zu Schwergängig. Verbaut ist eine Box Components four achtfach Schaltung mit triggern und 11-42 Kassette (nen 42er Ritzel muss nicht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Entweder DH wie Zee, Saint, oder altes Zeugs wie XT aus den 90zigern
oder komplett auf SRAM umrüsten (x5, X9 etc. gibts gebraucht mit kurzem Käfig recht häufig), nur dann brauchst Du halt auch neuen Trigger.
Ich selber habe am 20zöller ein Microshift mit short cage montiert so wie das Kubikes mal ne zeitlang ab Werk verbaut hat


----------



## Tidi (19. April 2021)

kleen Pepe fährt n altes 105er mit XT Trigger. Prinzipiell sollten Rennrad-Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig da funzen und da gibts ja Genügend in kurz....


----------



## smoorface (19. April 2021)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander
> 
> ich habe das selbe Problem beim MX20 Team 2019 mit der Schaltung.
> 
> ich würde gern günstig auf ein anderes Umbauen mit kurzen Käfig. Der originale ist einfach zu lang. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.



Klar, habe an meinem Sohnemann das Zee SW montiert mit nem XT Trigger.
Vorne ein 30er Blatt und hinten eine 10 Fach XX Kassette mit 11-36
läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Deleted 210077 (27. April 2021)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das noch der richtige LRS war? Der ist zwar schmaler als das Original, aber läuft leicht und ist auch nicht so schwer.


Der LRS den ich bekommen habe wiegt 200g mehr als in der Beschreibung auf AliExpress als ich ihn bestellt habe. Hab nochmal nachgesehen. Angegeben ist er mit 1290g wiegt aber 1500g.


----------



## Radical_53 (28. April 2021)

Ok, was hat die Reklamation ergeben?


----------

